# Warner's Exeter Show Rally



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder we have a NEW show rally at Exeter this year, Warner's Midsummer Motorhome & Caravan Event.

Now we need at least 11 of you booking for this show so that we can have our own pitch there and a marshal to look after you all.

If we do not get 11 then you will not have a marshal and probably be put into general camping area, so could a few more of you get adding yourselves to the rally listy PLEASE

* Booking closes on Tuesday 28th May at 10am*

Midsomer Show Rally

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## kontiki610 (Aug 30, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

kontiki610 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


More peoples needed at this show please else we will not have an area for us there.

Booking closes 28th May at 10am 


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

just need a few more to be able to rally here and get club discounted price

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=386


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi just to mention that the access to the club discounts endBooking closes on Tuesday 28th May at 10am.

At this time there are only 5 vans confirmed so that will mean we will only be parked in the general camping with no area set aside for mhf.... anyone else wishing to come to this new warner show please contact warners to book for a mhf pitch. Also if there are not 11 mhf vans booked with warners by tuesday there will be no marshal!

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre Booking for this show is now closed



Due to us not having enough folks booked we will not have a marshal in attendance there, I presume Warners will put those that have booked to camp with us there into General Camping Area.




Jacquie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Exeter show*

Received our ticket this morning......Motorhomefacts clearly printed in the middle of it!! Will be interesting to see where we are sent when we turn up.

Sundial


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok we have just got back from semi setting up our stand (No. 172)

Vvvv windy !

spent ages trying to drive huge pegs into hardcore mix surface to anchor the marquee down lol

Seems like a like of traders are waiting until v early tmrw to setup their stands due to the gaps around because of the gusting winds.

Seems like a nice arrangement Warners have opted for with the layout with the campers in the fields around the edge and the trade stands in the middle and using the big indoor building as an entertainment hub

Weather seems to look okay for the weekend

Ben and I have the ID Card printing machine with us (but only 20 blanks !!!! don't ask) but the first 20 who want the new type Subscribers cards can come and see us on the stand and if we aren't busy we can print them up for you, conversely if you want to subscribe at the show it only costs £10 vs normal £12.50 and we can do the subscription and card there and then 

hopefully the weather will be good and everyone does good business, if you are around then pop into the stand for a chat.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Is it worth going for the day tomorrow. Interested mostly for bits and pieces?


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I would say yes

i popped in yesterday as its 3 miles from home.

walking in the gate it looked disapointing but there was a good mix of traders to browse and plenty of vans on display.

a good effort for a first show at this venue from warners i would say.

Roger


----------

